# Kinda lost - what's the diff Stream vs. Mini?



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Both seem to stream recordings and live TV to another TV in the house. Somebody throw a book at me and explain the simple concept I'm missing.

Thank you.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The Stream is designed to Stream recordings from the DVR to your Iphone/Ipad. it does not stream to a TV

The Mini connects to your TV and allows you to watch Live TV by taking a tuner from your Premiere 4/Elite, watch recordings from your other Premieres and use some streaming services(hulu)


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Riverdome said:


> Both seem to stream recordings and live TV to another TV in the house. Somebody throw a book at me and explain the simple concept I'm missing.
> 
> Thank you.


The Mini is just like a regular TiVo Premiere, but without its own tuner or hard drives. It allows for streaming of your Premiere recordings into the TV that the Mini is connected to, and also allows for the viewing of live TV.

The Stream box does none of this. It's just a converter that allows the MPEG2 recordings on your Premiere to be converted for viewing/storage on a mobile device, like an iPad.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Riverdome said:


> Both seem to stream recordings and live TV to another TV in the house. Somebody throw a book at me and explain the simple concept I'm missing.
> 
> Thank you.


You don't work at Best Buy, do you? 

I just laughed out loud when I read your post, because it was so close to home after I spoke to a rep at Best Buy about if the Mini was going to be carried by my local Best Buy. No disrespect to you intended.

The other posters have answered your question, but unfortunately, I suspect you will be far from the last person to ask this question.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

NotNowChief said:


> The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


:up:
This made me LOL for real!


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I could've gone a different route and said the Mini was TiVo's "Eleanor", but figured not everyone would know what that meant. 

Hopefully that will give a chuckle as well.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

NotNowChief said:


> The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


:up: +1

I can hardly wait to tell my wife I'm going to spend $500 on two unicorns ...


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

NotNowChief said:


> The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


Ha!


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

NotNowChief said:


> The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


I was just thinking of posting something similar here but I figured you would beat me to it. I'm going to go pick up some magic beans to play with until I can buy me one of them thar unicorns.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NotNowChief said:


> The difference is that a Stream is real and you can buy it, and apparently the Mini is like a unicorn.


Actually they've been in the wild out for a while now. Just not at retail.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Bigg said:


> Actually they've been in the wild out for a while now. Just not at retail.


He was being sarcastic


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody seen any unicorns yet?

I think it's time we start collectively thinking about putting together a page for the TiVo Mini on Snopes.


----------

